# Parser-Modul in Photoshop



## GELight (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

PS gibt eine Fehlermeldung beim Importieren einer AI Datei aus.

das ist die Fehlermeldung:
......weil das Parser-Modul die Datei nicht interpretieren konnte, kann nicht platziert werden...

...hoffe auf eure schnelle Hilfe... (bin gerade am werkeln)

Mario...


----------



## josDesign (2. Februar 2004)

ich hatte damals das Problem das ich keine AI-Datei einfügen konnte.

Habe dann aber bemerkt das ich beim Speichern im Programm Adobe Illustrator ein paar Häckchen vergessen habe beim SPEICHERN-Dialog.

Speichere die AI Datei nochmals mit Speichern unter... und überprüfe die Einstellungen.


Welche Version von Illustrator bzw PS hast du?


----------



## BSE Royal (2. Februar 2004)

Kopiere mal die Illustrator-Datei direkt über die Zwischenablage in Photoshop hinein.
Funktioniert das bei dir?

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## GELight (2. Februar 2004)

*Vector...*

Das Bild bzw. das VectorLogo ist leider in Corel erstelt wurden.
Illustrator haben die hier in der Schule nicht....leider.

Das Problem haben wir aber in den Griff bekommen.
Beim Exportieren ins AI Format hatten wir 7.0 angegeben...da trat der Fehler auf.
Hier ist PS6.0 üblich....leiderkein PS7.0.....also haben wir es als AI6.0 gespeichert und siehe da....es geht.

Ich dank euch beiden dennoch für die schnellen Antworten.

Mario...


----------

